# EMans pig rub



## eman (Jun 5, 2010)

This is the rub i have decided to make as my go to for any pork.

first instead of plain yellow mustard . i mix

1 cup yellow mustard

1/2 cup molasses

1 tsp liquid crab boil
Brush this liberally on your pork.

The rub:

1/4 cup hungarian or spanish paprika

1/4 cup onion powder

1/4 cup garlic powder

1/4 cup cbp

2 tsp celery seed

2 tsp ground mustard

2 tsp cumin

1 tsp nutmeg

1 1/4 cup dark brown sugar.

it helps to get the lumps out if you run this thru a grinder or food processer.

Coat the pork w/ a heavy coat of the rub. wrap and in the fridge overnight if possible.

B4 you smoke hit the pig w/ another dusting of rub and smoke away.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that Bob, I've been looking for a new recipe to try, and the celery and nutmeg sounds real good


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like a good one!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2010)

Definitely interesting, especially with the crab boil added to the fray. Thanks for sharing this with us, Bob!


----------



## scpatterson (Jun 6, 2010)

I use that Zatarains powder crawfish boil in most of my cooks. Its really good and I like teh idea in the mustard....Sounds good, thanks for posting


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like a winner Bob.  Thanks


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 6, 2010)

Youhave definatly added quite a different twist for your new rub. I'll have to give it a shot soon.


----------



## omahasmoker (Jun 6, 2010)

what exactly is in crab boil? being from the most landlocked part of the country, we dont use it much around here.


----------



## eman (Jun 6, 2010)

the liquid crab boil is oils and essences of spices and peppers.

 any grocer who stocks cajun seasonings should be able to get it for you.

 or go to www.zatarains.com


----------



## funkyboy (Oct 7, 2011)

What is c b p???

E-mail @   [email protected]

Thanks
Session data


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 7, 2011)

Cracked Black Pepper

Eric


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2011)

I find it interesting that you added NO SALT though I guess there is enough in Yellow Mustard.  BTW I agree with you, *B**ob,*  on the whole Facebook thing...they are making some Stupid changes!...JJ


----------

